# Sudden change in behavior



## mochiii (Jun 1, 2017)

Has anyone ever experienced a sudden change in behavior from their hedgie? I have a boy who just turned one, and he used to be the sweetest little thing; he would love to curl up in my lap and hands and fall asleep, and in the last few months allowed me to give him lots and lots of belly rubs. But starting a few days ago, wheneve I take him out for cuddle time, he's so jumpy and tries to run away and poops all over (which never happened before). It is almost like he has no idea who I am. The only thing I can think of is I wasn't able to cuddle with him as long for a few of days because I wasn't home a lot, but I still took him out whenever I fed him and he was fine (I've left him longer with a sitter but had no problem with him when I got home). Any advice is well appreciated!

Also, don't know if this is relevant, but for the past month or so he's been playing with his boy parts a lot and making a mess, but recently I haven't noticed it as much.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would schedule a vet visit, personally. Hedgehogs hide illness and injury as much as they can, since they're prey animals. Drastic changes in personality like this can often mean something is wrong. I would also give him a thorough check all over to see if you can spot anything unusual - skin issues, injuries, favoring any legs or reacting more to manipulation or touching of any particular spots, etc. Is he eating, drinking, and being active as normal? Have there been any changes about you - new job, new smells, change in soaps, etc.?


----------



## mochiii (Jun 1, 2017)

He is still eating and running on his wheel a lot. Nothing about me has changed, and I've looked him over and can't find anything out of the ordinary. His bowel movements all look normal as well. Trying to make progress little by little every day.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Could he be entering a 1 year quilling? Perhaps his quills are sensitive so he doesn't want to be touched so much, how's his skin look? Have you noticed him losing quills more than usual lately? I read some hedgies can have a one year quilling. Otherwise as Kelsey suggests perhaps you should take him to a vet. It's good to go for yearly check up anyways for a health/wellness check. 

I doubt him having more boy time has anything to do with it as they become sexually mature at a very young age. My boys behaviour changes on a daily basis, some days he is very cuddly and others he is a huffy jumpy thing! But that's usually when I've bothered him putting coconut oil on his ears or giving him a bath, which is really hates ><. Perhaps try putting something with your scent in his bed area, so he gets used to your scent again. I tend to change and put the same sweater on when I get my boy out so his scent is on it and my scent also doesn't change. Of course I do wash it after a few days and use a clean one! haha


----------

